# Another married man joke!!!



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

A couple who have been married for 25 years decide to spend their wedding anniversary at the same hotel where they spent their wedding night.

On the night of their 25th wedding anniversary the wife comes out of the bathroom in a little sexy number and sees her husband sitting on the bed deep in thought.

She says to him: "What were you thinking on this night 25 years ago?"

He replies: 25 years ago I was looking forward to fucking your brains out."

She asks him: "What are you thinking tonight?"

He replies: "I think I did!!!"

[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A couple who have been married for 50 years decide to spend their wedding anniversary at the same hotel where they spent their wedding night.

On the night of their 50th wedding anniversary they decide to skip dinner in the restaraunt and have it sent straight to their room. Â Just like they did 50 years ago, they eat it in the nude.

She says to him: "I don't know if it's just coming back to this hotel, but for the first time in years my nipples are getting all hot"

"I'm not surprised" replies the husband "they're in your soup!"


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Uuurgh


----------

